# What is that disease.....



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

that bettas get when under the gills it gets all bloated.... and how do we cure it? :?:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you talking about dropsy ? The body swells up and the scale stick out like a pinecone.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.2cah.com/pandora/Disease.html - very good disease site w/pics.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

no its not dropsy.... some girl at petco its a specific disease bettas get ???????


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I know of no disease that only Bettas get.



RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Thu Jan 27 said:


> no its not dropsy.... some girl at petco its a specific disease bettas get ???????


I wouldn't buy anything from that girl.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless by "under the gills" you mean the area behind the ventrals??? Then you may be looking at something like constipation if you say the whole fish isn't bloated. Feed it a cooked, deshelled pea or don't feed at all for a couple of days.

However, if you are really talking about the gills itself, I never heard anything either that would affect just bettas. There's a number of parasites that can irritate the gills or bad water conditions (9 times out of 10), but neither is just betta specific, any ol fish can get that.


----------

